# 3 Web Tools You Can't Live Without



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

I hope this thread complements rather than hijacks eternal_noob's recent thread "What's the software you can't live without?"


whois.domaintools.com - I've been using this Whois service for well over 10 years. Is there a better one? Note: There is a limit to the number of monthly lookups for non-paid users.
viewdns.info - Easy-to-use DNS tools.
camelcamelcamel.com - Amazon price tracker. Find out if you're really getting a good deal. I use it by entering the product's ASIN or ISBN in the search.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

dns/bind916, www/apache24 and www/privoxy.

As you can see, I am approaching the subject "_Web Tools_" from the other end.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 9, 2021)

Is this place turning into reddit with these mundane threads?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Is this place turning into reddit with these mundane threads?


I wasn't expecting this reaction and don't want to dumb down these Forums. I'm unable to delete this thread; but, if a mod can, that might be for the best.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 9, 2021)

It's off-topic for something.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 9, 2021)

These issues bring the community to life and help us get to know each other a little better. I also understand the other position that it detracts from the technical value of the forum. And what are the forums made of? As if we hate human contact. Why a thread to introduce yourself then?
Anyway I think something related to the web TOOLS is directly related to FreeBSD. If this is too off-topic, maybe the description(1) should be changed to something more forceful IMHO. I deleted various messages in response to complaints in the past.



> (1) Have some non-FreeBSD related questions, or want just to chit-chat about anything that is not related to FreeBSD? This is the forum for you. Note: this is NOT a forum for technical questions about non-FreeBSD operating systems!



I match whois.domaintools.com.

Regards.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 9, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Why a thread to introduce yourself then?


It was created to keep all the "Hi, I'm Fred" threads from cluttering up the main forum every day as they were back then which generated all the expected, "Welcome!" and "Nice to meet you" that repeated itself ad nauseum.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> whois.domaintools.com - I've been using this Whois service for well over 10 years. Is there a better one?


What advantage does the free version have over just running whois from the command line? If you have the paid version, you can get historical information, but the free one seems to just replicate the normal whois service.



> viewdns.info - Easy-to-use DNS tools.


This one has reverse lookups, which is nice.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

ralphbsz said:


> What advantage does the free version have over just running whois from the command line? If you have the paid version, you can get historical information, but the free one seems to just replicate the normal whois service.
> 
> 
> This one has reverse lookups, which is nice.


I think I remember using the `whois` command on OS X a long time ago, but I couldn't get it to work on FreeBSD. Is there something I need to install? For example, `% whois google.com` returns "whois: whois.iana.org: Name does not resolve: Bad file descriptor." Apparently, it says this for all domains.

But to answer your question, whois.domaintools.com does provide _some_ additional info in the free version. I believe they used to let you see some historical info for free, but they changed that. Additional info includes: whether the domain is for sale; IP address and number of sites hosted at the IP address; IP location; IP history; registrar history, including number of drops (useful to domainers); hosting history; server type; and the domain's availability in other gTLDs, and whether they've been registered before.

I've registered many domains over the years, but have never sold one. Still, even the free version of DomainTools is helpful to those searching for a good domain or those interested in domaining.


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> I think I remember using the `whois` command on OS X a long time ago, but I couldn't get it to work on FreeBSD. Is there something I need to install? For example, `% whois google.com` returns "whois: whois.iana.org: Name does not resolve: Bad file descriptor." Apparently, it says this for all domains.
> ...


I'm not getting this "Name does not resolve" message.  For example:
	
	



```
len@mlatest:~ $ whois google.com
% IANA WHOIS server
% for more information on IANA, visit http://www.iana.org
% This query returned 1 object

refer:        whois.verisign-grs.com

domain:       COM

organisation: VeriSign Global Registry Services
address:      12061 Bluemont Way
address:      Reston Virginia 20190
address:      United States

contact:      administrative
name:         Registry Customer Service
organisation: VeriSign Global Registry Services
address:      12061 Bluemont Way
address:      Reston Virginia 20190
address:      United States
phone:        +1 703 925-6999
fax-no:       +1 703 948 3978
e-mail:       info@verisign-grs.com

contact:      technical
name:         Registry Customer Service
organisation: VeriSign Global Registry Services
address:      12061 Bluemont Way
address:      Reston Virginia 20190
address:      United States
phone:        +1 703 925-6999
fax-no:       +1 703 948 3978
e-mail:       info@verisign-grs.com

nserver:      A.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.5.6.30 2001:503:a83e:0:0:0:2:30
nserver:      B.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.33.14.30 2001:503:231d:0:0:0:2:30
nserver:      C.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.26.92.30 2001:503:83eb:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      D.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.31.80.30 2001:500:856e:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      E.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.12.94.30 2001:502:1ca1:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      F.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.35.51.30 2001:503:d414:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      G.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.42.93.30 2001:503:eea3:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      H.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.54.112.30 2001:502:8cc:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      I.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.43.172.30 2001:503:39c1:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      J.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.48.79.30 2001:502:7094:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      K.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.52.178.30 2001:503:d2d:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      L.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.41.162.30 2001:500:d937:0:0:0:0:30
nserver:      M.GTLD-SERVERS.NET 192.55.83.30 2001:501:b1f9:0:0:0:0:30
ds-rdata:     30909 8 2 E2D3C916F6DEEAC73294E8268FB5885044A833FC5459588F4A9184CFC41A5766

whois:        whois.verisign-grs.com

status:       ACTIVE
remarks:      Registration information: http://www.verisigninc.com

created:      1985-01-01
changed:      2017-10-05
source:       IANA

# whois.verisign-grs.com

   Domain Name: GOOGLE.COM
   Registry Domain ID: 2138514_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
   Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.markmonitor.com
   Registrar URL: http://www.markmonitor.com
   Updated Date: 2019-09-09T15:39:04Z
   Creation Date: 1997-09-15T04:00:00Z
   Registry Expiry Date: 2028-09-14T04:00:00Z
   Registrar: MarkMonitor Inc.
   Registrar IANA ID: 292
   Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abusecomplaints@markmonitor.com
   Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.2083895740
   Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
   Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
   Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
   Domain Status: serverDeleteProhibited https://icann.org/epp#serverDeleteProhibited
   Domain Status: serverTransferProhibited https://icann.org/epp#serverTransferProhibited
   Domain Status: serverUpdateProhibited https://icann.org/epp#serverUpdateProhibited
   Name Server: NS1.GOOGLE.COM
   Name Server: NS2.GOOGLE.COM
   Name Server: NS3.GOOGLE.COM
   Name Server: NS4.GOOGLE.COM
   DNSSEC: unsigned
   URL of the ICANN Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form: https://www.icann.org/wicf/
>>> Last update of whois database: 2021-12-09T07:50:06Z <<<

# whois.markmonitor.com

Domain Name: google.com
Registry Domain ID: 2138514_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.markmonitor.com
Registrar URL: http://www.markmonitor.com
Updated Date: 2019-09-09T15:39:04+0000
Creation Date: 1997-09-15T07:00:00+0000
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2028-09-13T07:00:00+0000
Registrar: MarkMonitor, Inc.
Registrar IANA ID: 292
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: abusecomplaints@markmonitor.com
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.2083895770
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited)
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited)
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited)
Domain Status: serverUpdateProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#serverUpdateProhibited)
Domain Status: serverTransferProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#serverTransferProhibited)
Domain Status: serverDeleteProhibited (https://www.icann.org/epp#serverDeleteProhibited)
Registrant Organization: Google LLC
Registrant State/Province: CA
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Email: Select Request Email Form at https://domains.markmonitor.com/whois/google.com
Admin Organization: Google LLC
Admin State/Province: CA
Admin Country: US
Admin Email: Select Request Email Form at https://domains.markmonitor.com/whois/google.com
Tech Organization: Google LLC
Tech State/Province: CA
Tech Country: US
Tech Email: Select Request Email Form at https://domains.markmonitor.com/whois/google.com
Name Server: ns4.google.com
Name Server: ns2.google.com
Name Server: ns3.google.com
Name Server: ns1.google.com
DNSSEC: unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2021-12-09T18:31:58+0000 <<<

len@mlatest:~ $
```

Something appears to be wrong with your DNS resolution. Who is your internet service provider?


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

Vull said:


> I'm not getting this "Name does not resolve" message.  For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... Do you think this could be related to my issues regarding ntpd? (By the way, check out the latest reply in that thread. I was just about to try adding ntpd_sync_on_start="YES" to /etc/rc.conf, but I'm not sure I should try it because of what happened when I changed local_unbound_enable.)

My ISP is Mediacom.


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Hmm... Do you think this could be related to my issues regarding ntpd? (By the way, check out the latest reply in that thread. I was just about to try adding ntpd_sync_on_start="YES" to /etc/rc.conf, but I'm not sure I should try it because of what happened when I changed local_unbound_enable.)
> 
> My ISP is Mediacom.


Maybe. I really don't know. I'm retired and modern networking was never really my bailiwick anyway. Plus I have no experience with Mediacom. 

This is all probably way too off topic for this thread also, but it just seemed to be worth pointing out. If I were in your situation I'd try re-installing without enabling local_unbound, just to eliminate local_inbound as a variable, but that's just my own slash-and-burn approach, which probably isn't appropriate for everyone. If you have another machine available you might try installing on that machine. Good luck.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 9, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> It was created to keep all the "Hi, I'm Fred" threads from cluttering up the main forum every day as they were back then which generated all the expected, "Welcome!" and "Nice to meet you" that repeated itself ad nauseum.


Well, I'm on both sides. Q&A website model is perhaps strictly more technical and less social. This is a forum where you empathize. You can't get blood from a stone.


----------



## Scribner (Dec 9, 2021)

Post moved to <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/time-is-utc-but-time-zone-is-local.83068/post-546010>.

Let's get this thread back on topic.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 9, 2021)

CuatroTorres General chit-chat doesn't bother me when there is a topic to follow. What bothers me are open ended threads that are started for the sake of starting one and no other reason.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 9, 2021)

Scribner said:


> Is there something I need to install? For example, `% whois google.com` returns "whois: whois.iana.org: Name does not resolve: Bad file descriptor." Apparently, it says this for all domains.


Your DNS is broken. But you know that already. I use the full bind DNS server on my FreeBSD machine (since it is a real DNS server for the internal network, with a non-trivial setup). Judging by the rumors on this forum, the unbound server works really well for a single-machine setup though.



Scribner said:


> Hmm... Do you think this could be related to my issues regarding ntpd?


If DNS is broken, then NTP can't find time servers, and won't adjust the time. You should be getting lots of error messages from NTP, which should help debug this. But then, you have already decided to throw the baby out with the bathwater and reinstall from scratch. Not a bad idea, if you don't have much invested in configuring the previous install.

You asked about ntpdate. I think its functionality has been absorbed by the regular NTP daemon, and the part that sets the time when booting is setting ntpd_sync_on_start="YES" in the rc.conf file. But please check the documentation before believing me blindly.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

Google search
Microsoft Teams
Element for Matrix
Stack Exchange <https://stackexchange.com/>.
_Four_, because I'm old enough to bend the rules and not care.



Scribner said:


> I hope this thread complements …



It should do, thanks. <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/547372>


----------



## hbsd (Jan 9, 2022)

I really like wormhole and can easily share files with friends...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 10, 2022)

NoScript - Browser extension that defeats Specter, Meltdown and XSS attacks.
WC3 Markup Validation Service - It either is or it's not.
WC3 CSS Validation Service - It either is or it's not.


----------

